# Pipe work



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks Good....:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks Good....:thumbup:


Yeah it does. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks Good....:thumbup:





BBQ said:


> Yeah it does. :thumbsup:


I triple that! :thumbup::thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Very nice. Something about all the pipe racked like that is beautiful.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

What's with the colored couplings? Is that something the customer spec's? Looks good like the turtle hat too.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> What's with the colored couplings? Is that something the customer spec's? Looks good like the turtle hat too.


Its when you do a hospital and some gov commercial jobs we must paint boxes and connectors and couplings yes it specs . Like life safety branch & Equipment branch & Critical branch each has a color which also matches the laminated name plates on switchgear and panels .

We spray paint them by the case lots of fun .

All box covers are 1/2 painted .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great & I like the colored couplings.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It's nice work, but nobody is ever going to see it or care about it except other electricians.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It's nice work, but nobody is ever going to see it or care about it except other electricians.


I agree, and not only that, but I bet piperunner still has to put his pants on one leg at a time regardless of how amazing he is in his own mind. 

Having said that, as an electrician, I will now say- nice work there you old time surf dude, nice work..............


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It's nice work, but I agree with peter....



Peter D said:


> ...but nobody is ever going to see it or care about it except other electricians.


Even I don't care about pipe work really.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The bigger work I've done is recent years has been in cable tray. I'm sorta getting addicted to the stuff. It's the blue carlon box equivalent of pipe.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well hears a little bit of pipe work from us this is what we do at work its kinda like wire you bend it .
> 
> Someone said you only need a monkey to bend pipe not mentioning his name i put a special photo in for that person .
> 
> We design the runs we install and we pull the wire in it and terminate it and we turn it on thats construction.


Why do your posts always sound so condescending? Maybe that's not how you intend it, but that's how you come across to me anyway. I'm pretty sure most or all of us get the concept of installing pipe and pulling wire without your cute little explanations.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> It's nice work, but nobody is ever going to see it or care about it except other electricians.


You know I agree to a large extent, however when you need to get that many conduits in those spaces it has to be planed and well executed. Not so much about how it looks as how you can fit it all.

I would bet those customers do want to pay the extra for it to be done like this.

It sure ain't above the ceiling in an office or store. :no::no:




MacMike said:


> I agree, and not only that, but I bet piperunner still has to put his pants on one leg at a time regardless of how amazing he is in his own mind.
> 
> Having said that, as an electrician, I will now say- nice work there you old time surf dude, nice work..............


Well put. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would bet those customers do want to pay the extra for it to be done like this.


I think we all know there are some jobs where you just need a **** ton of conduit, but it's not like it's rocket science to do it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Why do your posts always sound so condescending? Maybe that's not how you intend it, but that's how you come across to me anyway. I'm pretty sure most or all of us get the concept of installing pipe and pulling wire without your cute little explanations.


...because he's intensely proud of the work he does, and rightfully so. People who are good at what they do often sound arrogant to people who can't do what they do. I don't see it as condescending as much as it is an intense pride in the workmanship.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

That is some truly beautiful pipe work. I am decent at running pipe but have never had to plan it out so intricately as that and I know I would have a hard time planning the path for that many pipes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

steelersman said:


> That is some truly beautiful pipe work. I am decent at running pipe but have never had to plan it out so intricately as that and I know I would have a hard time planning the path for that many pipes.


It get easier when the engineer sends out cad drawings. Not saying that's what they were working from, but it seems fairly typical on more complicated work; particularly when interference from other trades' work might be involved.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I don't see it as condescending as much as it is an intense pride in the workmanship.


Uhhh, that's not the point I was making at all. I said it's nice work. And I agree, he has every right to be proud. 

Let me try to explain a little better. 




piperunner said:


> Well hears a little bit of pipe work from us this is what we do at work its kinda like wire you bend it .


Really? You bend pipe? Thanks for the information! I had no idea!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Uhhh, that's not the point I was making at all. I said it's nice work. And I agree, he has every right to be proud.
> 
> Let me try to explain a little better.
> 
> ...


You're neither a senior-citizen or disabled, so I'm puzzled why you let the littlest things grind on you like that. You must have a very dull life. Go for a walk or something. Go to a park somewhere and feed some ducks.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I bet piperunner still has to put his pants on one leg at a time


Sometimes I've been known to sit on the edge of my bed and stick both legs out at the same time and sleeve on both pantlegs at the same time.....It saves time....kind of like B4T's method of removing panel guts in order to tie in the panel....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You're neither a senior-citizen or disabled, so I'm puzzled why you let the littlest things grind on you like that. You must have a very dull life. Go for a walk or something. Go to a park somewhere and feed some ducks.


Do you get some satisfaction from being a jerk?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with Pete, many of Piperunners post come across like the electrical trade will fall apart without him. 

Of course I am an arrogant SOB as well. :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Of course I am an arrogant SOB as well. :laughing:


Naaaawwwwww not you......:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

> Of course I am an arrogant SOB as well. :laughing:


At least you can admit it. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do you get some satisfaction from being a jerk?


Yeah, it's pretty much my job. Moderator and all. That means when someone says something off the wall one direction, I have to post something just as off the wall in the other direction to balance things out. Plus, it's my personal goal to see that you continue to have low self-esteem. Misery loves company.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, it's pretty much my job. Moderator and all. That means when someone says something off the wall one direction, I have to post something just as off the wall in the other direction to balance things out. Plus, it's my personal goal to see that you continue to have low self-esteem. Misery loves company.


Well Bob agreed with me so perhaps it's not as off the wall as you think. If I was the only one who thought that way, you would have a valid point. Since someone else agreed with me, I'm not the odd man out.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Of course I am an arrogant SOB as well. :laughing:





steelersman said:


> Naaaawwwwww not you......:laughing:





Peter D said:


> At least you can admit it. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Y it's my personal goal to see that you continue to have low self-esteem.



:laughing::laughing:

That just ain't right ............... but it is funny.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well Bob agreed with me so perhaps it's not as off the wall as you think. If I was the only one who thought that way, you would have a valid point. Since someone else agreed with me, I'm not the odd man out.


Bob just got off a good week, so he threw you a bone because he secretly has a soft spot in his heart for you and he was in a good mood. The reality is that he agrees with me. Sorry.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mdshunk said:


> bob just got off a good week, so he threw you a bone because he secretly has a soft spot in his heart for you and he was in a good mood. The reality is that he agrees with me. Sorry.


*
Get out of my head!​*


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


>



Time for a group hug.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Time for a group hug.


You guys go on without me, I will catch up to you in a few minutes. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> That just ain't right ............... but it is funny.


I still have the satisfaction of knowing that Marc is short and ugly. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I still have the satisfaction of knowing that Marc is short and ugly. :laughing:


Don't forget he also sounds funny on video. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You guys are all off the track. Piperunner is a surfer. Surfer's all have bragger disease. They ride the biggest wave, they get buried so deep in the tube Gerry Lopez waxes their boards for them, they not only have the best looking blonde surf chicks milling around them at all times, they also have the best looking non blonde surf chicks milling around them at all times.... they bend conduit better than anybody on the planet.... on and on and on till you want to puke......:thumbup::laughing:

Just ask his wife....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Don't forget he also sounds funny on video. :laughing:


His voice sounds nothing like what I would've expected it to based on his looks....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> You guys are all off the track. Piperunner is a surfer. .



I can't tell he's a surfer. Do you know him personally or something?


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a work of art, sweetie. I bet it was all modeled in 3d on a cad program!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I can't tell he's a surfer. Do you know him personally or something?


He posted some really nice pictures of his surf sessions at Pine Tree's on Kauai from the seventies....... Good surfer...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> He posted some really nice pictures of his surf sessions at Pine Tree's on Kauai from the seventies....... Good surfer...


Oh...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RedLiz75 said:


> That is a work of art, sweetie. I bet it was all modeled in 3d on a cad program!


Double0h, - Autocad wasn't around before 1975. Intricate conduit work was.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Double0h, - Autocad wasn't around before 1975. Intricate conduit work was.


I don't think these pics of the pipework were from the 70's macmike.....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I don't think these pics of the pipework were from the 70's macmike.....


I didn't think they were either. I'm just saying I remember nice pipe jobs from before there was autocad, it probably helps things, but its possible to plan without it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I like ducks.

I also like that pipe work. Peter D, if the customer wants nice conduit work, then they get nice conduit work.

When I first started my apprenticeship I was sent out to a big pulp mill to help build a steam turbine generator building. Specificiations were Aluminum Rigid indoors with aluminum strut, and aluminum OCAL rigid outside with stainless strut and hardware. All the fancy bending was required; concentrics, parallel offsets, etc. And the only people that would ever see it were the mill engineers and other electricians and maintenance people. It was a hell of a job, I learned a lot there.

We're bidding some work out there, if we get it I'll try to sneak a few pictures on my phone.

The point is, if we had gone out and installed a bunch of knee-bent pipe zip tied to threaded rod hanging off the ceiling, we would've been kicked off the job site for not adhering to specs.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You're neither a senior-citizen or disabled, so I'm puzzled why you let the littlest things grind on you like that. You must have a very dull life. Go for a walk or something. Go to a park somewhere and feed some ducks.


HEY
Lets be a little careful with the gimpy old fart comments, I fit both them descriptions. Don't make me bend up a lightweight aluminum cane and hobble you down kid. I might be old but I can still furhoodle yer haircut with a hickey.

Dern kids!

We now return to our regularly scheduled program.

Nice looking pile of pipe BTW. I think I spotted a loose setscrew on one of the blue couplings.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I like ducks.
> 
> I also like that pipe work. Peter D, if the customer wants nice conduit work, then they get nice conduit work.
> 
> ...


FYI Eric, I turned out afterr spending my final year (as an apprentice) at Longview Fibre, and Wauna (both are Pulp mills) on the Columbia in 1988 - where you were expected to do good work, or go down the road!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I also like that pipe work. Peter D, if the customer wants nice conduit work, then they get nice conduit work.


And where did I ever say otherwise? I'm only pointing out that as nice work as it is and as much skill as went into assembling it all, it's never going to be appreciated and nobody is ever going to care about it. That doesn't mean that I'm endorsing doing a hack job but as much as we want to be primaddonnas about our work, most will just look at it and shrug their shoulders.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I still have the satisfaction of knowing that Marc is short and ugly. :laughing:


A ******* version of Marc, with far less electrical knowledge.

Actually, this picture makes me appear shorter than I am. 5'9".


BTW, nice work, pipework.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Do you get some satisfaction from being a jerk?


What's wrong with feeding the ducks?
Sounds like a relaxing way to spend a day. 
LoL


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> What's wrong with feeding the ducks?
> Sounds like a relaxing way to spend a day.
> LoL


I can walk to the water and feed the swans, but they are nasty if you get to close to them.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> And where did I ever say otherwise? I'm only pointing out that as nice work as it is and as much skill as went into assembling it all, it's never going to be appreciated and nobody is ever going to care about it. That doesn't mean that I'm endorsing doing a hack job but as much as we want to be primaddonnas about our work, most will just look at it and shrug their shoulders.


Duly noted 

Way to be an existentialist :thumbup:


----------



## T-Bart (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice work! I was reading in a nother thread about pipetricians now I know what they mean!

Thank you for the pictures. I hope I can learn how to post a few of my own one day.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Why do your posts always sound so condescending? Maybe that's not how you intend it, but that's how you come across to me anyway. I'm pretty sure most or all of us get the concept of installing pipe and pulling wire without your cute little explanations.



Sorry for the way i sound its not to offend anyone i guess iam as they say a old timer and yes we do get cranky .

I dont spell correctly i dont write correctly not good at punctuation like commas or periods or word choices so i dont want anyone to think iam bragging just wanted to share our work from Florida .

I posted it in the commercial section this time so it was not going to become a problem with the folks who dont like conduit.

I put the photos up for commercial electricians to see and would like to see more of there work mostly commercial .


So let me say iam sorry to Peter D & BBQ if i sound like iam bragging or showing off thats not what we are about .


We do alot of electrical work and for many years seems when your on a forum like this its hard to know who is on the other end do they really know what you do or who you maybe .


When i give advise to others iam not here to offend or bragg iam just talking like iam at work so i may sound a little ruff on the edges sorry for that its just after 37 plus years of working in the field it kinda makes you that way .

Never been in a office ive always been in the dirt and have worked hands on out here so that is why you may think iam like iam Peter D .

I dont come on this forum but once now and then and every time i do its a issue with the same folks guess were not a people person if you look at the posts its the same every time .

Ive been looking at this forum for many years that and MH and theres just no respect at times for us old electricians who have worked many years doing what we do .

Now that offends !


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Rockyd said:


> FYI Eric, I turned out afterr spending my final year (as an apprentice) at Longview Fibre, and Wauna (both are Pulp mills) on the Columbia in 1988 - where you were expected to do good work, or go down the road!


Longview Fibre has been by home for the past 2 years.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Longview Fibre has been by home for the past 2 years.



Never did a paper mill florida doesnt have much of industry here .


Weve done a few plants in florida like pepsi & milk plants orange packing plants and a few semiconductor plants like Fairchild & Lockheed Martin i like running rigid or alu but its getting heavy and iam getting older so Emt is fine for me .

Iam looking forward to see other electricians pipe work online here i like to see what others do how they run it whats done in other states .

But it seems like theres not alot of commercial or industrial construction on this forum .

Not to offend anyone but mostly service work or residential work .

A paper mill lots of exposed work ill bet !


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Never did a paper mill florida doesnt have much of industry here .
> 
> 
> Weve done a few plants in florida like pepsi & milk plants orange packing plants and a few semiconductor plants like Fairchild & Lockheed Martin i like running rigid or alu but its getting heavy and iam getting older so Emt is fine for me .
> ...


exposed to who?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> exposed to who?


Nice like it !


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Pipe,
Is that the hospital on 414/434?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

The Lightman said:


> Hey Pipe,
> Is that the hospital on 414/434?


You mean the VA hospital .


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Sorry for the way i sound its not to offend anyone i guess iam as they say a old timer and yes we do get cranky


No need to apologize to PeterD_oosh_. He's just being himself.:jester:

And....I dig the pipework.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> No need to apologize to PeterD_oosh_. He's just being himself.:jester:


I said the man's work looks nice. It's high quality. Unlike yours. :thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a bunch of jealousy going on. Nothing wrong in taken pride in your work. When you know what your doing and have a plan, it can't help to look good.


----------



## zenayj (May 26, 2009)

Awesome pipe work my friend. Taking pride in your work never gets outdated. Too many guys out there have this 'you can't see it from my house' attitude now a days.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I said the man's work looks nice. It's high quality. Unlike yours. :thumbup:


 
Your first comment was a back handed compliment. _It looks nice but who cares _kind of bull****.

Your second was going after piperunner over your paranoid delusions that he was somehow being condesending to you.

Trying to belittle other people doesn't make you a better person, it just adds points to your loser index.
http://www.electriciantalk.com/report.php?p=476542


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Your first comment was a back handed compliment. _It looks nice but who cares _kind of bull****.
> 
> Your second was going after piperunner over your paranoid delusions that he was somehow being condesending to you.
> 
> ...


Oh no, Mr. Hack doesn't approve of my postings. How will I ever go on? :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Your second was going after piperunner over your paranoid delusions that he was somehow being condesending to you.


Oh, don't forget your other best pal BBQ agreed with me. :thumbup:



> Trying to belittle other people doesn't make you a better person, it just adds points to your loser index.


That makes you a massive hypocrite because I have a nice list of names you've called me. All you've done since I commented on your snap in bushings is belittle me.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Oh, don't forget your other best pal BBQ agreed with me. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes you a massive hypocrite because I have a nice list of names you've called me. All you've done since I commented on your snap in bushings is belittle me.


you guys need to kiss and make up


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> you guys need to kiss and make up


 
It would be the only action he has seen in a long long tme :laughing:




> That makes you a massive hypocrite because I have a nice list of names you've called me. All you've done since I commented on your snap in bushings is belittle me.


It's called putting you in your place little man. You think that running your mouth has no consequences? Think again. 

And....BBQ just feels sorry for you.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> It would be the only action he has seen in a long long tme :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> It's called putting you in your place little man. You think that running your mouth has no consequences? Think again.


Oh well. Your work is still hack. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with D and BBQ cause I feel sorry for both of them :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I agree with D and BBQ cause I feel sorry for both of them :laughing:


It's east coast vs. west coast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> It's east coast vs. west coast. :thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I agree with D and BBQ cause I feel sorry for both of them :laughing:


You can take your pity and use it on yourself ........ you are stuck in AZ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You can take your pity and use it on yourself ........ you are stuck in AZ. :thumbsup:


Could be worse, I could be stuck in Massachusetts.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You can take your pity and use it on yourself ........ you are stuck in AZ. :thumbsup:





Jlarson said:


> Could be worse, I could be stuck in Massachusetts.



And then there are those of us that are stuck in the middle. (Illinois)

Either way. Looks like you definitely planed and took pride in your work.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, it's still nice looking work.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Great looking pipe work ! I think all electricians can appreciate well planned, and executed work.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

That is some truly awesome work!! You guys on the commercial side are true craftsmen. Being on the service side I don't run that much pipe. My last job I only ran 700' of 3/4 and 100' of 1". Even with CAD drawings I would be lost.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> That is some truly awesome work!! You guys on the commercial side are true craftsmen. Being on the service side I don't run that much pipe. My last job I only ran 700' of 3/4 and 100' of 1". Even with CAD drawings I would be lost.



Thanks Greg we get lots of practice its funny but i cant remember when the last time i bent 1 inch or 3/4 its been a few years .

We dont run anything smaller then 1 1/4 pipe .

This job was not cad this time we designed it in the field its not that difficult when you run pipe everyday for 38 years we just sit down and draw it out for a few days then lay it out . 

Greg think of it as control wires 5 pipes go here 7 go there ! hee hee :thumbsup:


----------



## Electro481 (Jan 3, 2011)

It's nice to get on jobs where you can stand back and admire the nice racks of pipe work. Great looking racks.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Electro481 said:


> It's nice to get on jobs where you can stand back and admire the nice racks of pipe work. Great looking racks.


 Every electrician admires nice racks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is what a lot of the MCC's look like on our job site.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CASE, but.

We were hired for a job a few years back, the project won a craftsmanship award from the IBEW. Beautiful job, except nothing worked. The switchgear controls were all connected improperly or not connected at all, control power was disconnected to keep the services on line. One beautiful mess.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CASE, but.
> 
> We were hired for a job a few years back, the project won a craftsmanship award from the IBEW. Beautiful job, except nothing worked. The switchgear controls were all connected improperly or not connected at all, control power was disconnected to keep the services on line. One beautiful mess.


I see the same stuff, a lot. Although a lot of it didn't get discovered right away. Really nice RMC work, VFD settings wrong. Amazing EMT work, SDS's bonded wrong. Great electrical room layout, SCADA radio antenna in the wrong orientation. All stuff I've found.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I see the same stuff, a lot. Although a lot of it didn't get discovered right away. Really nice RMC work, VFD settings wrong. Amazing EMT work, SDS's bonded wrong. Great electrical room layout, SCADA radio antenna in the wrong orientation. All stuff I've found.


In the case of the project I was talking about the issue was discovered, in the summer during a high heat spell, transformers were over heating, fans did not work. We were hired to find out why, that is when we discovered the other issues.

But we do see issues all the time on all sorts of jobs, clean jobs and sloppy jobs.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> I see the same stuff, a lot. Although a lot of it didn't get discovered right away. Really nice RMC work, VFD settings wrong. Amazing EMT work, SDS's bonded wrong. Great electrical room layout, SCADA radio antenna in the wrong orientation. All stuff I've found.


In the case of the project I was talking about the issue was discovered, in the summer during a high heat spell, transformers were over heating, fans did not work. We were hired to find out why, that is when we discovered the other issues.

But we do see issues all the time on all sorts of jobs, clean jobs and sloppy jobs.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

brian john said:


> NOT SAYING THIS IS THE CASE, but.
> 
> We were hired for a job a few years back, the project won a craftsmanship award from the IBEW. Beautiful job, except nothing worked. The switchgear controls were all connected improperly or not connected at all, control power was disconnected to keep the services on line. One beautiful mess.


 
That is the difference between a "Pipetrician, and an Electrician"


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Here ya go.
Thrown up quick and functional.
No need for a bunch of fancy, time consuming measurements:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dronai said:


> That is the difference between a "Pipetrician, and an Electrician"


Anybody that runs pipe that looks like his pictures is an ELECTRICIAN.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> View attachment 7859
> 
> View attachment 7860
> 
> ...



Nice Walker like it !


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

brian john said:


> Anybody that runs pipe that looks like his pictures is an ELECTRICIAN.


I know, my comment was directed at your story.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

*Small conduit and colors*

Well heres some small pipes typical electrical rooms on most of our projects someone asked about color so i put these up to show it . Thanks for all the comments .


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Piperunner, what is the average hourly rate of a worker at your company? Being in Florida I can only imagine it's under the national average.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Everyone here says that a customer who only pays for a Pinto shouldn't get a Cadillac installation.

I agree. But it's damn nice to see someone still pays for the Cadillac. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Everyone here says that a customer who only pays for a Pinto shouldn't get a Cadillac installation.
> 
> I agree. But it's damn nice to see someone still pays for the Cadillac. :thumbsup:
> 
> -John


With all that E-power I'm guessing that's a hospital. I think Piperunner said it was. Hospitals don't cheap out. :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Hospitals don't cheap out. :no:


Only cause they have all the standards force them not to. If they could they would.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Piperunner, what is the average hourly rate of a worker at your company? Being in Florida I can only imagine it's under the national average.



Well Peter i think its best not to disclose certain things like pay its not a good business practice on a forum .

Lots of companys would or could see it might effect a bid or a project down the road . 


This is something which management handles and its best that i dont make it public .


Not to seem like a hard ass but ive got 4 years left before i go fishing full time and id like to keep my job so i can enjoy that time . 

We do large projects as ive posted in the past from 10 mil to 40 mil and we do state and government work only commercial or industrial .

The pay is fine and yes that was a hospital job in the photos .

We just like to share our work after 38 years of running jobs and working out in the field its nice to share. 

Since were all electricians on this forum and we all do different types of work i guess there is a big difference in the pay we get .

Florida is low on the national but i guess its what you do or who you work for and what type of projects you bid .


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well Peter i think its best not to disclose certain things like pay its not a good business practice on a forum .
> 
> Lots of companys would or could see it might effect a bid or a project down the road .


Gotcha. I'll just call up your company and ask instead. :laughing:


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are getting at but piperunner and I are taken care of by the company we work for.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm not sure what you are getting at but piperunner and I are taken care of by the company we work for.


What am I getting at? OK, it's simple. I'm just wondering what Florida electricians get paid to do work like that. I know the Florida average is low, so I think it would be a real shame to know all that work was done by a bunch of guys making $18 an hour. I'm sure you do get taken care of. I'm not doubting that at all. But it's a well know fact that Fl electrician pay is slightly above slave wage. The union scale in Florida is below the non-union average here in New England. I'm just trying to get some idea of where a large non-union EC in Florida is at for work like this.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Gotcha. I'll just call up your company and ask instead. :laughing:



LoL go for it the girls in the office wont give that out on the phone you must come in for a interview to get that info.

I found out a long time ago the more you do or the more you know the more you get and its been a long time getting there .


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

piperunner said:


> LoL go for it the girls in the office wont give that out on the phone you must come in for a interview to get that info.
> 
> I found out a long time ago the more you do or the more you know the more you get and its been a long time getting there .



Dang, I guess I got lucky. I got there pretty quick. But I know what you are saying we all put our time in somewhere.

Peter D, I do not think the resi side of TCE is hiring though. :laughing:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I see the same stuff, a lot. Although a lot of it didn't get discovered right away. Really nice RMC work, VFD settings wrong. Amazing EMT work, SDS's bonded wrong. Great electrical room layout, SCADA radio antenna in the wrong orientation. All stuff I've found.


I think your jealous cause you can't run pipe. You seem to always try to make the claim, that if a guy runs good pipe he doesn't know anything else. Running pipe is only one aspect of the job.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I think your jealous cause you can't run pipe. You seem to always try to make the claim, that if a guy runs good pipe he doesn't know anything else. Running pipe is only one aspect of the job.


I concur with jlarson. 
And I can run pipe. 
Running pipe is labor. 
Not electrical.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It's all related to your job.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

walkerj said:


> ...Running pipe is labor.
> Not electrical.


 Are you kidding? So is pulling wire, so is termination switchgear, so is setting panels, so is hanging lights, etc, etc, etc.

It's _all _skilled labor. There's no such thing as "real" electrical work.

-John


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Big John said:


> Are you kidding? So is pulling wire, so is termination switchgear, so is setting panels, so is hanging lights, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> It's all skilled labor. There's no such thing as "real" electrical work.
> 
> -John


Call me crazy but knowing why and what to do is electrical work. 

Twisting couplings and putting strut straps on is labor. 

Don't get me wrong, I love installing a rack, but I would rather be elbow deep in some wires in a trough or figuring out complex jobsite issues.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

walkerj said:


> Call me crazy but knowing why and what to do is electrical work.
> 
> Twisting couplings and putting strut straps on is labor.
> 
> ...


Baloney. If you know what your doing there are no complex job site issues. From the under ground to the final termination. It's all part of being an electrician.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Oh and we hang lights, install gear, and terminate wires!

I just feel strongly about pipe. 
Most installations don't warrant it, IMO.

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Baloney. If you know what your doing there are no complex job site issues. From the under ground to the final termination. It's all part of being an electrician.


No complex jobsite conditions?

Can I come work for you?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure come on up.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

You said issues, not conditions. Conditions are easier. Call for a break table, hand wipes, water and plug in the microwave.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I think your jealous cause you can't run pipe.


Don't be an idiot. 

You should look around the various forums, plenty of my work is out there, not just EMT either. 

I also did (before doing electrical) and still do pipe work like this 










I can MIG, TIG, stick and fluxcore weld. 

Like Walker said, conduit work really is a task for skilled laborers, in my case I leave it to the electrical mechanics.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson can't run pipe ......... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Jlarson can't run pipe ......... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Plumbers can run pipe and we all know how bright plumbers are.:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Plumbers can run pipe and we all know how bright plumbers are.:laughing:


They do seem to be smart enough to charge decent amounts of money and not back stab each other as much as we do.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

This is for all the Construction Electricians 


Well we run pipe and we also refit hv gear set gear terminate it and we do all the controls its funny but i think some folks think that construction Electricians were all just dumb plumbers.

Yes we have a drawn by a engineer but you install it and its not as simple as some folks think . Design we design it the engineer makes a plan to follow and 40 percent of the time we change it from feeder sizes to room layouts theres a 20 percent mistake issue on every job we do by engineers not just electrical all .

From code issues to actual feeder issues breaker sizes conduit sizes locations of rooms layouts of rooms it takes months to just plan a large project and thousands of RFI,s to work out issues and not just electrical .

Lets look at a multi million dollar electrical project just the conduit is lots of print time folks when you run pipe you must install it its not just coupling slam time .

If you move one rack it will cost you tens of thousands of dollars one mistake and you gone .

Plan routes elevations structual /arctect/code issues other trade issues lots of meetings for months before we start work .

Testing it turning it on fix issues that come up were not just conduit running monkeys its control time on all systems we install all wiring .

Think about 24 /800 amp ATS,s and three gensets 4160v on a project next time you say we cant do control work .

I hear its all cad lots of times who do you think tells the cad guy were its going 
hes just a computer geek we tell him how its run and give him the layouts then he inputs the information so its nice and pretty on a set of prints.

If you have been in this trade long we didnt have cad years ago .

Today is easy back when we didnt have a computer and we did jobs as large or larger with no office help to back us up .


Ive think a construction electrician gets a bad rep from what i see here do you honest think we dont know anything about trouble shooting or control work or testing equipment or how things work electrically ?


Just put my two cents in for us dumb construction monkeys !


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Don't be an idiot.
> 
> You should look around the various forums, plenty of my work is out there, not just EMT either.
> 
> ...


That's really nice work, I've never tried that.

But, I can .........





























Buy and sell stocks. . . :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think he did process piping as a profession not a hobby. :laughing: :thumbup:

But thanks for this mornings chuckle.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I call it as I see it, construction electrical is skilled labor. 

On another note, you'll never see me being really proud of anything I do, its electrical work. It's material objects and its a job, not at all high on the list of things I am personally proud of. 



hardworkingstiff said:


> But, I can .........
> Buy and sell stocks. . . :laughing:


:laughing:

We still do lots of odd one of custom process stuff by hand and the instrument tube, but most of the large process pipe and tube is orbital welded, god I love robotics, no complaints, no need to pay them or provide benefits either.

IMO pipe fitting is skilled labor too.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Don't be an idiot.
> 
> You should look around the various forums, plenty of my work is out there, not just EMT either.
> 
> ...


Not being an idiot just going off your comments and I've seen pics of your pipe work. That's why I made the comment. I know quite a few electricians who can weld, me included. But that's just menial tasks not real electrical work.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like a personal problem if you can't take pride in your work. I definatly like to stand back after completing a job and feel proud about it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Loose Neutral said:


> Sounds like a personal problem if you can't take pride in your work. I definatly like to stand back after completing a job and feel proud about it.


To me it is a personal problem if you wrap your personal identity in the customers work.

That does not mean I like 'ugly' work, just that I don't get all hung up on it.

I can be just as proud of a NM job that made money as a EMT job that made money ........... money is why I go to work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Ive think a construction electrician gets a bad rep from what i see here do you honest think we dont know anything about trouble shooting or control work or testing equipment or how things work electrically ?


The foreman needs to know about those things. The guy taking orders for his day's work does not.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Jlarson can't lay pipe ......... :laughing::laughing::laughing:


That's what she said.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> This is for all the Construction Electricians
> 
> 
> Well we run pipe and we also refit hv gear set gear terminate it and we do all the controls its funny but i think some folks think that construction Electricians were all just dumb plumbers.
> ...


I have done it and it is not that mentally challenging. It can certainly be physically challenging.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> I definatly like to stand back after completing a job and feel proud about it.


Yeah, I just like to toss my crap in the truck and get home.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have done it and it is not that mentally challenging. It can certainly be physically challenging.


Nice typical post always crying or complaining about someones post but i dont think so what work have you done? 

Lets see your work you dont have a clue .

Put your work up let me see what non mentally challenging work is .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Peter D said:


> The foreman needs to know about those things. The guy taking orders for his day's work does not.


What are you talking about !


Let me see on your job ! But not on our projects we have lots of electricians who do all kinds of special work .

And a least 15 lead men and 5 supers and 2 gen supers on a project plus 180 electricians on one job site .

Which means theres lots of electricians working and doing other tasks besides running pipe . 

Why do i waste my time trying to tell you stuff when your a know it all you and bbq need to stay with your work .


Why do you post and talk about things you dont do or never have done .

Thats why i posted commercial to stay out of your spot light .

Now go ahead and cry to your buddies .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Loose Neutral said:


> Sounds like a personal problem if you can't take pride in your work. I definatly like to stand back after completing a job and feel proud about it.



Neutral these guys will never know what good work is. Its nice when a big contractor will ask your company to work on there next project because they like good work thats what its all about .

Its about reputation you do crap work thats were you will stay small and looking for crap work every week .

Ill take the time to install work neat and clean before ill lower myself to that old saying i here a lot from some .Well you wont see it from my house .

Take care :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Piperunner

I think your work looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Neutral these guys will never know what good work is....


Do you have trouble fitting your giant ego through doorways?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Do you have trouble fitting your giant ego through doorways?




I dont have a ego but you have a issue with me dont know why and dont care .

I post a photo and i have a ego .


Ive been on this forum for years when i post i post to share my companys work if thats a ego i guess its your problem how you think or why you think that way dont care .

I see lots of smart remarks from you and peter d and bbq to everyone on this forum .

But i also see you think construction electricians dont do electrical work or cant do control work or what ever you do is special .

Well thats when i get that ego !


What i dont see is how you complain about everything thats posted and not just me your the one with the problem and iam here to tell you.

I guess most folks listen to your bull**** .

Stick with your buddies have fun blasting folks on this forum you guys sound like a bunch of old ladies winning and crying all the time .

Now go tell your buddies to hit me hard !

Ill bet if i put up a photo of a tool pouch you would bitch or find something wrong with it .

You three dont know nothing about construction or what it takes thats not a ego its a fact .

If you dont like commercial work then stay off the commercial forum posts i put up stuff for real electricians not you guys .

Hey by the way bottom left photo first post thats my ego for you guys from all commercial construction electricians .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> Piperunner
> 
> I think your work looks great. Thanks for sharing


Thanks for helping my ego you should have said thanks for sharing my ego . Just kidding Sparky :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> Piperunner
> 
> I think your work looks great. Thanks for sharing


I second that....:thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Piperunner

I also work all commercial. I work for a small company but we do what I would say are large jobs, we have about 25 electricians and we get temps when we are short on man power. I take a lot of pride in my work and make sure the guys that work for me also do nice work if not I say theirs the door.
It's nice to see the work of others that also take pride in there work, I can see by your pics you guys do nice work. I see so many jobs that other contractors do, most of it is hack work and most not by code. It really sucks to see all the hack work all the time.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont care what anyone says ....thats really impressive and beyond my pipe skills...I would be like an apprentice compared to you.. Nice work ...thanks for the pictures...


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> You guys are all off the track. Piperunner is a surfer. Surfer's all have bragger disease. They ride the biggest wave, they get buried so deep in the tube Gerry Lopez waxes their boards for them, they not only have the best looking blonde surf chicks milling around them at all times, they also have the best looking non blonde surf chicks milling around them at all times.... they bend conduit better than anybody on the planet.... on and on and on till you want to puke......:thumbup::laughing:
> 
> Just ask his wife....


Piperunner, Mike, and I, will have to post in the off topic area, photos of surf trips, way back when.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

dronai said:


> Piperunner, Mike, and I, will have to post in the off topic area, photos of surf trips, way back when.



Anytime you guys want to share some water ego let me know ill post some in the off topic section but you start it because they get upset when i get that ego going brothers. Wy back 1969 Kauai


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> To me it is a personal problem if you wrap your personal identity in the customers work.
> 
> That does not mean I like 'ugly' work, just that I don't get all hung up on it.
> 
> I can be just as proud of a NM job that made money as a EMT job that made money ........... money is why I go to work.


 Who's wrapping their personal identity in pipe. The guy just posted a couple pics of a job. I think you do like ugly. Some of you guys act like it's a major problem to do good work. If the customer is willing to pay for pipe then why not give them a good job. If you normally do this type of work, then it's not a problem making it look good. Never had a customer ask for a ****ty job yet.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah, I just like to toss my crap in the truck and get home.


And hoping nobody sees the pile of crap you left behind.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Do you have trouble fitting your giant ego through doorways?


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Neutral these guys will never know what good work is. Its nice when a big contractor will ask your company to work on there next project because they like good work thats what its all about .
> 
> Its about reputation you do crap work thats were you will stay small and looking for crap work every week .
> 
> ...


I'd be proud of that job. I've been on jobs where the customer takes extreme pride in their mechanical rooms. Anything other than that type of work would be unacceptable.


----------



## JD_ (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, a few people got pretty butthurt over the whole running pipe is labor thing. Truth hurts I guess.



Jlarson said:


> Like Walker said, conduit work really is a task for skilled laborers, in my case I leave it to the electrical mechanics.


You left out the fact that we don't even have any full time electrical mechanics anymore, just temps. And what about the fact that you have the fitters and millrights do a lot of the conduit while doing the piping on small jobs, that always pisses people off.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

JD_ said:


> You left out the fact that we don't even have any full time electrical mechanics anymore, just temps. And what about the fact that you have the fitters and millrights do a lot of the conduit while doing the piping on small jobs, that always pisses people off.


Yeah and when's the last time we've had a large pipe job? Most of it's been MC cable and cable tray for quite a while now. Heck we're looking at doing that one new treatment plant entirely in jacketed MC in the plant and MCC rooms and regular inside the office and control room.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

Some of you guys are really screwed up. 

The pipe work looks great!:thumbup: The OP does not need to apologies to anybody. He did nothing wrong.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the pipe work you post. I just wish you could post individual pictures. It's hard to zoom in on my phone. It gives me ideas on how to over come the next project.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Nice typical post always crying or complaining about someones post but i dont think so what work have you done?


Yeah that is right, I never contribute any knowledge here. :laughing:



> Lets see your work you dont have a clue .


I have posted plenty of my work, none of it compares to the pictures you posted, not that kind of work.

But yes I can run pipe and if that was all I did for 40 hours a week for years you can bet I could tie a knot in it.

Right now a I run a commercial service department and almost every time I 'borrow' guys from the construction side of the company I come away disappointed. Guys that are construction superstars are rarely any good troubleshooting things in an operational building that they have no prints for. 



> Put your work up let me see what non mentally challenging work is


I will but let me ask you this, in the pictures you posted at the start, did you personally do the layout or was that done in meetings with the CAD cam guys? 













OK, here are some pics of my work. A 3000 amp 480 service, a 2000 amp refeed to the old switchgear, 1200 amp feeder for a another distro panel and a couple of 300 amp feeds I did, I mean me and one helper for 95% of the hours.

In this case other than the size of the service I was responsible for every aspect of the design, from outdoor pad mount to the last wirenut. The material, the sizing, the coordination with inspectors, with other contactors as we were the 'Prime' contractor on this one.





















Another job, that I did the design, in this case the conduits were run by guys under me.










This five run feeder had to snake through existing ceilings of a research center that was already packed.

I had to reduce the engineers idea of five 4" RMCs to five 3" EMTs, to get him to allow this I had to provide him with all the pulling tension calculations to show it could be done.

Yet still ....... this was all easy compared to what I do now.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


BBQ said:



Right now a I run a commercial service department and almost every time I 'borrow' guys from the construction side of the company I come away disappointed. Guys that are construction superstars are rarely any good troubleshooting things in an operational building that they have no prints for.

Click to expand...

*So true.

You definitely have your hand full.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been running a lot of large conduit lately and I got told by the higher ups that it is too neat since it is in the ceiling. I am used to doing work this way, and I can do it with the same speed as opposed to just throwing it up. With large conduit you just can't throw it up because it will screw you up when fittings, boxes and bends won't line up because the run isn't straight. If I take a few minutes to measure and cut the conduits when turning a corner to make the couplings the same, it will save me from doing it once I reach an obstruction that will require an offset. They just don't see it that way I guess. Nobody cares anymore


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> With large conduit you just can't throw it up because it will screw you up when fittings, boxes and bends won't line up because the run isn't straight. If I take a few minutes to measure and cut the conduits when turning a corner to make the couplings the same, it will save me from doing it once I reach an obstruction that will require an offset.


I agree to a large extent.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I agree to a large extent.


I saw a post you made earlier regarding construction guys lacking troubleshooting skills... I feel the same, I came from the service side into construction about 3 years back.... I have a hard time working with some of these guys. I just can't wait till the building gets fired up so I can troubleshoot their work lol.

Edit: not knocking construction guys, I work with some really smart people but some are a little rough around the edges. I have learned a ton but I don't think I want to spend the rest of my career installing conduit, glad to have had the chance to do it though!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah that is right, I never contribute any knowledge here. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well first the point you made about construction electricians thats when my ego kicks in brother . But i spent a few years as a Navy EM3 i know how to trouble shoot electrical issues 4 years Nimitz nuke .

Second you dont know who i am or what ive done but i just dont like your attitude you sound like your pushing your ego . Iam not impressed with service work since we build the buildings for you guys so maintenance folks can screw it up .


Third i layout the layouts for the cad folks they only draw it they dont know the first thing about codes or rules or which pipe goes where we do that we layout the rooms for them .

The construction dummy we have onelines that are hundreds of conduits where do they go we figure that out we read art mech struc civil drawns and lay it out no one does it for us . I guess you think you just open up a set of prints and its all ready to run doesnt work like that .

It takes months to plan before we start and correct issues that engineers have left out or forgot with 1000s of RFI,s to get answers from the folks who screwed it up in the first place . 

They put it on a drawing thats about it so the construction electrician does it all .

Most of our conduit work underground and overhead is hundreds of conduits not just one or two and average electrical rooms of say 50 per building with a CEP thats parralleled gensets and switchgear 4160 v we do all the HV /controls/ programs/ and conduit and wiring so we just dont do conduit my friend .

From industrial to commercial we do it anything if its electrical .

We do design build work we change sizes of feeders we change locations of rooms we design it to save money for the owner VE work is big today and not all our work is CAD we didnt have Cad years ago its only for the office folks to look at ive got my drawns you know the ones i made for the Cad geek !

Your thinking what you see in your area or scope but my company does some large projects our permit cost more than your project .

I lay it out and i run it i pull the wire and set the gear i layout the underground and i install it i pull the wire and the controls i do it all and i run my crew .

Not to be a smart ass but thats life i not impressed you work looks ok .

You get what you give out my friend .

You talk to me with a little respect or keep it zipped kid !


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well first the point you made about construction electricians thats when my ego kicks in brother . But i spent a few years as a Navy EM3 i know how to trouble shoot electrical issues 4 years Nimitz nuke .
> 
> Second you dont know who i am or what ive done but i just dont like your attitude you sound like your pushing your ego . Iam not impressed with service work since we build the buildings for you guys so maintenance folks can screw it up .
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with an ego. We all have one. Insults & belittling people for any reason or from anyone is unproductive. 

I have to agree that for the most part electricians who only have learned construction stumble hard with troubleshooting. It's only because they never learned how to do it. 

You being a former Navy Nuke is a plus, but keep in mind that few people ever had the chance to be exposed to what you did. 

The navy taught us how to think on our own, find problems on our own and make the repairs,, on our own. We were not trained to be mindless robots. 

Everyone here is great at what the know & do. No one person is better then another. We are all just good at what we do. 

BTW, I was a MK42 Gunnersmate so I know I'm better then everyone else. 
I just don't say it. 

~sorry Zog, I'll duck the next 48 you toss at me. ~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> You talk to me with a little respect or keep it zipped kid !




You have done little but talk to us like we are dirt under your shoe so as it was pointed out in another thread, respect is earned not given.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well first the point you made about construction electricians thats when my ego kicks in brother . But i spent a few years as a Navy EM3 i know how to trouble shoot electrical issues 4 years Nimitz nuke .


Maybe you do, but in general pipe guys can't.

If that pisses you off, tough. 



> Second you dont know who i am or what ive done but i just dont like your attitude you sound like your pushing your ego


No I do not, but you sure sound like many I have met. 



> . Iam not impressed with service work since we build the buildings for you guys so maintenance folks can screw it up .


I work for a very large contractor, they build Hospitals, University buildings, refinery towers, work on military bases, and ton of large retail stuff. This service department is not a maintenance dept but nice try. 




> Third i layout the layouts for the cad folks they only draw it they dont know the first thing about codes or rules or which pipe goes where we do that we layout the rooms for them .


OK, Kudos to you, how many of your fellow pipe guys are asked to do that? 




> It takes months to plan before we start and correct issues that engineers have left out or forgot with 1000s of RFI,s to get answers from the folks who screwed it up in the first place .


Gee, RFI, can you explain them fancy terms to me. :laughing:

You are not describing anything that does not happen many times a day in our offices. I know how it works. 




> Most of our conduit work underground and overhead is hundreds of conduits not just one or two and average electrical rooms of say 50 per building with a CEP thats parralleled gensets and switchgear 4160 v we do all the HV /controls/ programs/ and conduit and wiring so we just dont do conduit my friend .


Yeah I get it, you do large electrical work, so do we. :laughing:







> From industrial to commercial we do it anything if its electrical .


Yeah and?



> We do design build work we change sizes of feeders we change locations of rooms we design it to save money for the owner VE work is big today and not all our work is CAD we didnt have Cad years ago its only for the office folks to look at ive got my drawns you know the ones i made for the Cad geek !


We also do all that but now we have moved beyond basic CAD 'after the fact' to doing 3D layout with the other trades long before a shovel is in the dirt.





> Your thinking what you see in your area or scope but my company does some large projects our permit cost more than your project .


Yes, and sometimes it would be the other way around. Get over your bad self. :laughing:




> Not to be a smart ass but thats life i not impressed you work looks ok .


I agree, it does not look EC&M centerfold good, and I don't care. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well Peter i think its best not to disclose certain things like pay its not a good business practice on a forum .


No biggie, I was able to find the info I was looking for anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool, two commercial guys duking it out. :boxing: :thumbup:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I personally don't know where you find these guys that just run pipe 40 hrs a week. Running pipe is just one aspect of the job. As far as just doing new construction, I don't see that either. New construction may be a larger share, but definitely not the only type of work. There is new construction, old construction, retrofit, maintenance, service. I can't speak for the rest of the country, but I know the vast majority of the electricians I work around 750 or so, are well rounded skilled electricians. There are definitely guys with specialized skills, but you can take 80% of our guys and put them on any job and they will get it done.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Cool, two commercial guys duking it out. :boxing: :thumbup:



His wiener is smaller too!!!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i guess New England doesnt have good schooling for there electricians if you have to repair there work when its new work whats that .

But then it keeps you busy in the service dept .


Lets see some of them big jobs post your underground work or some of your overhead conduit that 3 D stuff .

Lets see your 3 D cad stuff .

Post conduit install photo and cad photo of it .


But you and peter better stick together on that Chemistry & Science project that will keep you guys busy all week great post .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

This type of scrap is of a level of sophistication that we need a professional referee. Since Pierre is busy, I'm calling in Joe Tedesco.............


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well i guess New England doesnt have good schooling for there electricians if you have to repair there work when its new work whats that .
> 
> But then it keeps you busy in the service dept .


:laughing:



> Lets see some of them big jobs post your underground work or some of your overhead conduit that 3 D stuff .
> 
> Lets see your 3 D cad stuff .
> 
> Post conduit install photo and cad photo of it .


Yeah, I won't be pulling stuff off the company servers to post here.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Anything i post is my digital camera of what we do and its not off any computer its actual field photos .

Come on lets see what 3D commercial industrial work is like up in New England .

What program do you guys use and what year is it for your 3D cad stuff ?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh man, this is getting comical now. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Anything i post is my digital camera of what we do and its not off any computer its actual field photos .
> 
> Come on lets see what 3D commercial industrial work is like up in New England .
> 
> What program do you guys use and what year is it for your 3D cad stuff ?


You have a valid point.. but IMO you should first get past BBQ before you take on New England.. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Anything i post is my digital camera of what we do and its not off any computer its actual field photos .
> 
> Come on lets see what 3D commercial industrial work is like up in New England .
> 
> What program do you guys use and what year is it for your 3D cad stuff ?


Let it go guy. :laughing:

I am not in the CAD department, I have no idea of what software they are using. :laughing:

I do know that many of our current jobs require some sort of 3D modeling with the other trades. if you choose to believe that or not is up to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> You have a valid point.. but IMO you should first get past BBQ before you take on New England.. :laughing:


We have the Long Island Sound and NYC as a barrier to keep hacks out of here. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Piperunner,

This is what I was talking about. 

http://ecmweb.com/design_engineering/bim_switching_benefits_0301/


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

B4T said:


> You have a valid point.. but IMO you should first get past BBQ before you take on New England.. :laughing:



I think my ego is past him now thanks .


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Duuude, I got so buried in the pipe now Mike Holt waxes my bender for me.......


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Wow,

The threads I miss because of work.

Running conduit is a skill. Just like putting on roofing, or pouring concrete. 

Just because these guys do not do much with electricity does not mean they are not part of the electrical trade. 

And just because the guy picking up and dumping your cans is not driving the truck, doesn't mean he is not a sanitation specialist. It just means he doesn't have the skill to drive the truck!

Come on guys, get with the now.

BTW, beautiful pipe work piperunner.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Piperunner,
> 
> This is what I was talking about.
> 
> ...


Thanks ill stop throwing dirt at you but now its not my ego but if your interested iam not bragging got another wopper for ya . 

Iam not in the cad dept neither

Our cad folks use 3D we use it to pan thur the ceilings or the under ground meaning after you get all your conduits into the auto cad system programed at elevations & cordna points .

We watch a video as we pan thur the corridors of the ceilings you visually see just like walking down the hallway or corridor or a room .

I think its only on auto cad 2011 or 10 thats why i asked you .

We also do the electrical rooms this way in 3D north wall south wall east & west . 

We dont do this on every job just the ones that put it in the contract that you use BIM if you look back 8 months ago i posted some Bim photos . 

BBQ iam not a ego person but can be ruff sometimes to deal with i work in the field you might say hands on so my feathers get ruffled.

Were all electricians and we do it you wanta share it ok if not ok .


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Duuude, I got so buried in the pipe now Mike Holt waxes my bender for me.......


Hey mikies mo betta at water ski in !


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> We have the Long Island Sound and NYC as a barrier to keep hacks out of here. :thumbsup:


I've also noticed that some of the people from up north have to constantly throw the word HACK around.. :no:

Why are they so full of themselves that they need to insult other electricians instead of making a valid point without using the most vile word in our trade..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lets put this to rest ok? B4T, I'm sure you are not a hack.

I bet your maps are really well done and easy to read and all......


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Lets put this to rest ok? B4T, I'm sure you are not a hack.
> 
> I bet your maps are really well done and easy to read and all......


Too bad you don't have a clue WTF you are talking about.. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Lets put this to rest ok? B4T, I'm sure you are not a hack.
> 
> I bet your maps are really well done and easy to read and all......





B4T said:


> Too bad you don't have a clue WTF you are talking about.. :no:


Yeah, Mike is clueless, I mean look at him, living in Hawaii, pricing his jobs high, surfing when he wants.

Yeah I feel bad for his clueless ass. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Yeah, Mike is clueless, I mean look at him, living in Hawaii, pricing his jobs high, surfing when he wants.
> 
> Yeah I feel bad for his clueless ass. :laughing:


I said he is clueless when it comes to talking about ME and my electrical work..

Good for him living in a tropical paradise.. but I still would not trade him for what I have here..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> I said he is clueless when it comes to talking about ME and my electrical work..
> 
> Good for him living in a tropical paradise.. but I still would not trade him for what I have here..



What is it you have here?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> What is it you have here?


Everything I could possibly want.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What is it you have here?


A Black 4 truck! Yee haw!


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


BBQ said:



What is it you have here?

Click to expand...

*Super high taxes and the most ridiculous traffic I have ever seen. The best Striped Bass and Littleneck Clams I have ever had. He also has access to the greatest city in the world:thumbsup: 

Lets see... Hawaii the hottest waves and the best bud I have ever tasted:thumbup: The best Opakapaka I have ever had in a non-tourist type restaurant. There seems to be some crime there too I rented a Mustang for the day and went to the NorthShore to check out the pipe... those dirt bag locals must have thought I was an Idiot because there was nothing for them to take out of the rental car.


----------

